# Problème avec mot de passe Open Firmware



## pumauer (11 Septembre 2009)

Bonsoir! Voilà, j'ai un sérieux problème. Mon PB G4 12" met un temps fou à booter et ensuite présente une fenêtre dans laquelle est demandé un mot de passe, que je ne possède pas. J'ai réussi à savoir que c'est un mot de passe concernant l'Open Firmware, et pas le simple mot de passe administrateur (dont je me souviens par ailleurs). QUE FAIRE???


----------



## Arlequin (11 Septembre 2009)

pumauer a dit:


> Bonsoir! Voilà, j'ai un sérieux problème. Mon PB G4 12" met un temps fou à booter et ensuite présente une fenêtre dans laquelle est demandé un mot de passe, que je ne possède pas. J'ai réussi à savoir que c'est un mot de passe concernant l'Open Firmware, et pas le simple mot de passe administrateur (dont je me souviens par ailleurs). QUE FAIRE???



bonsoir, la seule manière légale de faire un reset du mdp de l'open firmware est de le faire faire par un SAV agréé, avec facture d'achat à l'appui


----------



## pumauer (11 Septembre 2009)

Merci pour ta réponse, mais je ne comprends pas trop, en fait...


----------



## pascalformac (12 Septembre 2009)

open firmware 
est une sorte de sur protection volontairement activée par un admi du mac

series de mesures officielles Apple qu'un admi de l'ordi peut tenter
et si c'est inefficace SAV
--
ceci dit coment t'es certain que c'est open firmware?
c'est peut etre autre chose

va voir ca
http://forums.macg.co/mac-os-x/acces-administrateur-et-cd-os-x-impossible-269721.html


----------



## pumauer (12 Septembre 2009)

Je pense que c'est ça vu ce que j'ai lu ici ou là. Bon, j'ai appelé le magasin où je l'ai acheté, et il se pourrait que le disque dur ait pris un coup, vu la chute. Cela coûterait dans les 170 euros environ. Reste à savoir si je vais faire la dépense...


----------

